# Jill Kit Ready 2 Go In A Few Days In Cumbria!!



## sam dingle! (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello!
I have 1 polecat jill kit left due to time wasters.:angrythey are so annoying)
She is really sweet & nip trained.
Selling her for £10.
If any 1 is interested in her please let me know.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

She is gorgeous, i hope she finds a home soon


----------



## sam dingle! (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanx marcia,

She is really sweet.
She was sold last night!
I'm not looking forward to all my kits going on sat i'm gona miss them. :0(
They are all going to really good homes tho, so i can't really complain.
Most of them are going in 2's so thats even better.
I can't believe how fast my kits went. I had 10 reserved for ppl in just under a wk, then reserved my friends 9 kits the following wk for other ppl.
I spose i was quite lucky as my kits were born early so there wern't as many kits around. I don't know how ppl (petshops etc) can breed all year round by having them under lights, i don't think it's right as it's not natural & the poor jills wont get a rest.


----------



## david345 (Jun 20, 2009)

there so cute i was thinking of getting one but dont know anything about them i only have a bird at the moment and ive always like the sweet look so if you could tell me anything about them like are they good with children and are they indoor pets or not you photo are realy sweet looking


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

david345 said:


> there so cute i was thinking of getting one but dont know anything about them i only have a bird at the moment and ive always like the sweet look so if you could tell me anything about them like are they good with children and are they indoor pets or not you photo are realy sweet looking


They can be kept indoors or outdoors 
It's not a question of wether their good with children in my opinion, it's wether your children are good with ferrets if you get me


----------



## sam dingle! (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello every 1!

I have 3 albiono jill kits & 1 polecat jill left now.
ALL NIP TRAINED! ( this means they are taught not to bite)
As long as they are handled & fed often & properly they will NOT bite.
They normally only bite if they are scared, hungry or in some cases just evil! lol! Some have psycological issues if they have been neglected & miss treated in their past but even they can with a bit of time & love can become great pets.

There are alot of ppl who own ferrets & have different opoinions on how to do alot of different things. U need to know basic facts what are the most importante to keep your ferret healthy & safe, all the other stuf is down to your own prefrance.

There are alot of knowledgeable ppl on sites like this so if u are unshure about anything then just ask some 1, don't always take 1 persons word for it tho as they could be wrong. If a few ppl say the same thing then it usually is right.

If u have any questions just ask & we'l B happy 2 help.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

hey sam, im cumbria too!
where abouts?
I used to rescue ferrets and am considering starting again, just gotta get set up first as moved and am still settling in!
They do seem to be very pop pets at the mo so perhaps not too many requiring rescue
I must be mad as I even like the smell...as long as its not too strong, a neutered hob to me smells wonderful:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## sam dingle! (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi gesic.

Im near whitehaven.
Origonally from barrow but moved here 12 yrs ago.
I don't mind the smell of ferrets either, I work with horses so don't even notice the smell as it just smells like horse pee!
Where abouts are u then?

I think ferrets are quite popular at the mo, but i bet once the novelty has worn off & they arn't handled as much & ppl can't understand y they are starting 2 bite, there will be alot of rescues needed.

I've had ferrets since i was about 7yr old (19yrs), we used to rescue them & rehabilitate then find new homes. An RSPCA officer used to bring them to us.
I rescued 2 last yr smoaky &bandit. They had been really badly neglected & starved & they were only kits. They are still a bit nippy but don't bite me. 
I have 7 adults, 1 hob, 1 gib, & 5 jills & 4 kits left. They had all gone but i reserved them for ppl & they told me a few days b4 they were ready 2 go they don't want them any more so some 1 else could of had them. I 'ts anoying when ppl do that, I think if i ever breed again i'm gona ask 4 a deposit & if they change their minds at the last min they lose it, then it will stop ppl messin me around when other ppl were wanting them.

If u need any help wiv the rescueing just let me know.


----------

